# fun with fence boards



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I like making things with fence boards, they are cheap and look good....heres some things i recently added to my front porch
figured id show some pics


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cool work.

I have a bunch of fence pickets I need to make something out of.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have several picture frames I made from the weathered boards torn down after the hurricane.


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are very nice. I love being able to repurpose items. Here is a pic of what I ended up doing with a portion of my Ike remnants. Not a great pic though, sorry.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

nice bench is there any support on the inside?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yes, its a frame made of 2x4's



mustangeric said:


> nice bench is there any support on the inside?


----------

